# Yamaha Power trim cap wrench



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I tried removing the power trim caps a few weeks ago and they wouldn't budge. Even tried a pin punch and hammer and still no movement. I found this tool on ebay: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRIM-WRENCH-YAMAHA-TRIM-ROD-REMOVAL-TOOL-/281071578731?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41712bee6b
It's not cheap but it worked great. Had to hit it a few times with a mallet and ended up breaking one of the 4 dowels but it got the job done. Fortunately the dowels are replaceable and fairly inexpensive. They make one for yam 2-strokes and one for 4-strokes. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

If you heat the outside of the rams where the threads are, it makes it much easier.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

this was my first time replacing the seals. i'll definitely do that next time.

thanks!


----------



## Pro Tec (May 27, 2013)

*trim caps*

Where the tips on the rods mushroomed? if so what did you do to remove therods?


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The rams will pull out.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Been there, done that. Man those things get on there tight. I ended up taking mine off with a punch and a three pound hammer. Buying new caps was cheaper than the tool.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Been there, done that. Man those things get on there tight. I ended up taking mine off with a punch and a three pound hammer. Buying new caps was cheaper than the tool.


Yes sir I did tje same except I reused my old caps.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Pro Tec said:


> Where the tips on the rods mushroomed? if so what did you do to remove therods?


My tips were fine so I didn't remove the rods. I didn't try but I believe they pull right out.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Been there, done that. Man those things get on there tight. I ended up taking mine off with a punch and a three pound hammer. Buying new caps was cheaper than the tool.


makes you wonder why the caps were designed that way. would be nice if they had a hex head that you can pipe wrench around.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Xpac said:


> My tips were fine so I didn't remove the rods. I didn't try but I believe they pull right out.


Yes they pull right out. When I did my cap seals and scrapers I went ahead and did the piston seals. Its easy as can be.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

forgot to mention, if anyone ends up using the Trim Wrench, make sure you put some tape around the rod where the wrench connects to the cap. If you have to pound it with a hammer it can scratch/dent the rod. The tape will protect the rod.


----------

